# Judge approves recreational cocaine for two users



## Aletheia4u (Aug 21, 2019)

The Globalist are working their way up to legalize cocaine. Since they has been genetically modifying cocaine. That they can patent it, so that they'll be in control of it. They always wanted to control the drug trade. But they couldn't because it can only grow in certain countries. Which South Americans would of have been the richest and powerful people in the world.  Now they Globalist can ban cocaine for the sake of Global warming. And put their own patented GMO cocaine, that they will claim that it produces less greenhouse gases. 



The court said it would allow both claimants to "possess, transport and use cocaine" but not sell it, according to Mexico United Against Crime (MUCD).

MUCD, which seeks to end the country's "war on drugs", called the ruling a "historic step".

The decision must be reviewed by a higher court before it is enforced.

MUCD said the Mexico City court ordered the country's health authority, Cofepris, to authorise the two claimants' use of cocaine. Mexico court approves recreational cocaine use

*Some Colombian drug growers are using genetically modified coca "trees" to boost cocaine production dramatically, government officials say.*
*BBC NEWS | Americas | 'GM cocaine grown in Colombia'*


The future of America.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 21, 2019)

Wow, as if we needed another brain challenged judge on this planet.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 21, 2019)

Mexico. Almost as bad as our judges.


----------

